# Surround and round we go, what do you like, you'll only know!!



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Thinking about changing out my side surround speakers...

Last night I went to see Godzilla in IMAX. I'm allllllll about the IMAX experience since first going to my local theater a few years back, it is the "ultimate". Prior to leaving last night as the little woman was getting ready, I cranked up the system, watched a few IMAX exclusive trailers and the IMAX special intro with the Godzilla roar. I still havent really had time to dial everything in but it sounded great and got me in the mood.. So we get to the theater and watch the preview trailer and IMAX intro(all of which I just watched) and I took great notice to the sound. There were some big differences immediately. The bass in the theater wasnt as loud compared to the front channels as it is in my house. This wasn't a bad thing, in fact it seemed more balanced to me. Note 1. - adjust bass volume at house... Another thing was the bass was more punchy, hit harder, but the deep low's were about even as my HT. I'm obviously going to have to EQ the sub. Now I have an EQ built onto the sub amp and an 11 band sub EQ on the processor. So I guess its best to zero out the plate amp and just use the processor..... Now the biggie. What really got me was the surrounds in the theater. They seemed very direct and pinpoint. The effects were loud, almost over taking the fronts at times. I sat dead center in the sweet spot (Its a must and I'm adamant about getting there early just for those seats) so directly to my sides were speaker, plus behind me. I liked it. I've always read that you must have dipole/bipole to give you a cloud of sound to the sides/behind you, not really pinpointing where its coming from. Now this makes sense behind me because you cant really distinguish exact direction behind your head but I'm starting to think on the sides you would want a direct radiating speaker aimed at the listener. I'm using Klipsch surrounds which I think aren't really a true dipole/bipole/direct speaker, I'm not really sure what category they are. They've always satisfied me but hearing the IMAX makes me want more of that sound in the house.. So I'm kicking around pulling them out and getting some bookshelf speakers for the sides(Klipsch of course)

So heres my questions,,, what do you run in your HT? Have you heard surround sound from all 3 types of speakers in the home to give a good analysis? Have you heard/been at IMAX to compare?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep in mind that the IMAX audio mix is 6 channels of discreet sound with far more information sent to each dedicated channel than most normal movies. The other thing is that all 6 channels are full range and each channel has multiple speakers aimed at every section of the IMAX theater. Giving a much more immersive feeling. A very hard thing to achieve at home.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Keep in mind that the IMAX audio mix is 6 channels of discreet sound with far more information sent to each dedicated channel than most normal movies. The other thing is that all 6 channels are full range and each channel has multiple speakers aimed at every section of the IMAX theater. Giving a much more immersive feeling. A very hard thing to achieve at home.


I've been doing some reading up:
https://www.imax.com/about/experience/

I realize I wont have IMAX in my house :crying: but I'd like to get closer to the experience. The bass can be adjusted for now, possibly upgraded down the road (a couple of 18" are calling my name). I've always felt that Klipsch speakers do a spectacular job with movies and dynamics, up to ear bleeding levels. What I'm concerned about is the surrounds. What I have is solid but dont really hit the dynamics of the front trio and when compared to the IMAX theater they are Really lacking. Now I could compensate and just raise the volume level and adjust the EQ settings but it wouldnt give me that localized, direct sound from the sides. Its kind of like you're sitting there, you hear the effects coming from right/left or behind your head but they're never really "there" right next to you. Say in a horror movie scene you have the killer creeping up from behind about to strike! You hear the rustling and movement but it never puts you in the moment feeling that he's right next to you, about to slice your neck.... The sound just sort of hovers out there to the sides, you know what I mean? And I've noticed this with all the speakers/receivers I've had but I never went with a bookshelf for the sides so I might do some testing today and swap out some other speakers I have just to get an idea if it would be worth the upgrade...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have dipole/bipole/monopole Surrounds and I run them in dipole. I have been to the Imax but it is very hard to replicate what you hear there at home. Now I run a 7.1 in my HT and to me running them dipole sounds better to me especially when you get a fly by or really any kind of panning sounds.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

in the end the larger your surrounds are the fuller they will sound. If you get speakers that are capable of getting down to 40Hz and then running them at a crossover of 70Hz like i do you will find that it will do a better job of reproducing better effects in those channels. I also run my mains full range with the "double base" setting turned on, this also fills out my room but you cant do this if your mains are not truly able to go down to at least 30Hz.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> ...each channel has multiple speakers aimed at every section of the IMAX theater.


Each channel is sent to a single speaker, including the 2 surround channels, which are reproduced by 2 speakers in back corners of the IMAX auditorium.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've not been to an IMAX theater, so I have to use my imagination. :-( I have however experienced dipole/bipole speakers. I am much more a fan of monopoles, and I like the accuracy they provide. Mine also have 8's, and are large and are dynamic. (7.2 fwiw) rawsaw, I get what meant by the "horror" movie reference(lol btw). This is an example of why I like monopoles. When set up right, they image just like the fronts. ...only at the sides.


----------



## vardo (Aug 28, 2010)

I have had a lot (to many side surround speakers.....Polk, Energy, Axiom M2, Boston Acoustics,
Axiom Qs-4's, Axiom QS-8's, Sonus Faber Toy surrounds, and some I can't even remember).
Out of all of them, the Axiom QS-8's were the best....by far.


http://www.axiomaudio.com/qs8-surround-sound-speakers

Anyways, my 2 cents.

vardo


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

I have Klipsch RS-52ii on the sides and RB-61ii in the back. I have never tried switching the positions to see if the sound would be better. Folks on the Klipsch forum said to put the RS-52iis on the side so that is what I did from day 1. Might be interesting to try and trade the positions but the speakers are on stands with very sticky tape and the speaker wires go through the stands and are hard to thread through.

Oh, well, they sound good to me as is.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I switched from tripole surrounds to monopole, using near field monitors with 8's..
I much prefer the directness of sound where you can localize some surround sounds..
I also use diffusers at the second reflection points which helps to give a more enveloping feeling, like in a crowd scene where you feel part of the crowd..

The other thing is the position of your surrounds..Having them directly to the sides of your seated position is not always the best position..If you have a very wide room, then it's not so much of a problem, but in a narrowish room it's better to place your mono surrounds at about 110 degree angle..


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm with Prof, really like the pinpoint surround effects. It all boils down to personal preference...neither being "best" to all. And your surrounds must be capable of reproducing the sound at the levels you want. Small, inexpensive speakers, generally give lack luster preformance. :spend:


----------



## mattmc61 (Apr 19, 2012)

I use Klipsch bookshelf speakers for my surrounds. After experimenting with the surround positions for a day or two, the best placed seems to be mounted about 6 feet off the floor(about 3 feet above the seated listening position), not directly on the sides, but about a foot back on each side, angled slightly downward, but not pointed directly at my favorite seat. I do seem to get pretty good localization. Watching Band of Brothers, I can hear bullets whizzing from behind me, and from front left to right rear, very directional . I wouldn't say it sounds like someone is right behind me when watching a horror movie, but I think it's a good compromise for listening to concert BD's. The crowd sounds seem pretty realistic, like they're all around and behind me. That I attribute to them being above me, and not pointed directly at me. Just a guess.


I hope I helped you a little. I really like the way it sounds, anyway.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Been to lots of IMAX presentations over the years. It can get very loud. And the sound is precise and undistorted. But there is NO DEEP BASS. None. I come home and put on almost anything, and it blows the IMAX bass into the toilet. No theater can do the bass as well as we can at home. None. It's just too expensive.


----------

